# Theme Park World Help



## Still Heari (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey, it's an old game, I know, but i'm having some trouble with it.

Basically, I created a park, had over 500,000 in money and started building it up, etc. I saved it, closed it and every time I open that park, it comes up with an error where I have to send or don't send, you know, 'that' one.

I've downloaded the 2.0 patch, but that doesn't seem to help. I can open other maps, on different worlds (like the dinosaur one, halloween and wonder land) but as my map ^ is on the future one, it won't let me open it.

I really don't want to lose the park, it took a LONG time to get that money, is there anyway I can disable this error and play my park without losing data?

Thanks, Heari.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.also have you scanned for viruses,and spyware.


----------



## charlottwebb (Oct 12, 2011)

hi, ive just brought theme park world and it says that i need to install the patches for windows xp and vista. i have done this and it still comes up with the messgae TP.exe has stopped working. i have been having a look at all the other forums to find a solution, but i cannot find one anywhere. someone please help thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try setting compatibility mode for XP> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------

